# salt included in per event price



## birchwood (Feb 13, 2009)

Does anyone on a commercial bid include salting of the lot after you plow in the break down of per event pricing, or do you leave it as a separate price?


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

birchwood;1497156 said:


> Does anyone on a commercial bid include salting of the lot after you plow in the break down of per event pricing, or do you leave it as a separate price?


Sounds like you got a call from a NSP Thumbs Up


----------



## birchwood (Feb 13, 2009)

No, I didn't, I have been trying to prefect my contract/proposal. 95% of my bids I send out every year come back price is too high. I believe my price for plowing is spot on the only thing I can think of is my salt price is the problem. Currently I have it as a additional price for salt.


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

Try getting the square footage of the lot's your bidding and do around 10 lbs of salt per 1,000 square foot X .35 cents a pound for salt. So for 10 lbs of salt you should be charging around $3.50 or 50 lbs bag 17.50. Now do the math on a couple places you think you over bid on and see if it was in deed the salt or something else.


----------



## birchwood (Feb 13, 2009)

my question is more based on do you include a salting in your plow price?

When I price my salt per application I price it as what it would take to melt of 1 inch of snow.

After a plow to make the lot wet will take less salt.

What I am afraid of is a property manager or owner looks at my proposal and is taking my price to clear the lot, and adding in my salt price and I come out higher, then if I was to take my plow price and add a little bit for a light salting and indicate that on my contract.


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

I sent you a PM


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

birchwood;1497217 said:


> my question is more based on do you include a salting in your plow price?
> 
> When I price my salt per application I price it as what it would take to melt of 1 inch of snow.
> 
> ...


I think you just answered your own question. Why would you price salt like that? If there was an inch of snow, wouldn't you scrape it before salting anyway? Go with John143's formula. The price per pound is high for my area but you can adjust that if necessary.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

John143 price is $700/acre, you won't get any work in this area, not even close.


----------



## Donewithsnow! (Oct 7, 2012)

Keep salting per application and run as fast as you can from contracts that have salting included.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

all my contracts are per push and salt is per application and also in my contracts if i plow salt will be spread due to liability reasons. this way the customer knows what they are paying for each service.


----------

